# Carmelo's Double Double against Bobcats



## HoopTube (Jan 30, 2008)

Carmelo Anthony was silky smooth with 25 points and 10 rebounds as the Nuggets surged past the Bobcats for a 117-101 win. 
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/77_GEHKG9zM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/77_GEHKG9zM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

AI actually played a better game, 24 points, 13 assists, and 5 steals are awesome to say the least


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

ballistixxx said:


> AI actually played a better game, 24 points, 13 assists, and 5 steals are awesome to say the least


shot really bad though. He's been struggling lately.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

He's been shooting like that his whole career.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

melo just grabbed 15 rebounds against the blazers... maybe he's finally getting it?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

he's been "getting it" for a while now. Notice his RPG is up from 4 in mid-december to 7 now, even with being out two weeks.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

its good that Melo realized he's not gonna win by just scoring


----------

